# Chief of Public Safety-Prov. Coll.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Associate Vice President/Chief of Campus Public Safety
Institution:
*Providence College*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/30/2018

Type:
Full Time

Notes:
marked as a *Priority*

Providence College, a highly respected Catholic liberal arts college, seeks nominations and applications for the position of Associate Vice President/Chief of Campus Public Safety.

Founded in 1917, Providence College is a Catholic, Dominican liberal arts institution of higher education and a community committed to academic excellence in pursuit of the truth. The College enrolls approximately 4,000 undergraduate students and claims approximately 55,000 alumni in 50 states and 52 countries. The College competes at the NCAA Division I level and has an operating budget of $200 million.

The Chief of Campus Public Safety reports to the Executive Vice President/Treasurer of the College. The Office of Public Safety currently includes 40 staff in the areas of safety and security, dispatching, and emergency response management.

Providence College is seeking candidates who have demonstrated success in leading and implementing a comprehensive public safety and emergency management office; who display exemplary management and organization skills; and who possess a collaborative leadership style, as well as strong communication and interpersonal skills, to build effective relationships with diverse faculty, staff, students, campus visitors, Providence police, and other associated constituents. The successful candidate will be responsible for assessing and implementing the recommendations that resulted from a recently completed safety and security external review, including developing and overseeing a transition from a traditional safety and security model to a new hybrid model (consisting of sworn police officers and non-sworn security officers), as well as the design of an appropriate Public Safety facility on the campus. In addition, candidates must affirm, and be able to contribute to, the mission of Providence College. A master's degree in a related field is required with a minimum of ten years of experience in a campus security and/or law enforcement role.

Expressions of interest, and applications are invited through the College's online Job Opportunity site (Providence College Portal | Home). Interested individuals should provide a letter describing their interest in, and qualifications for, the position, a current curriculum vitae, and the names and contact information of four references. Candidate review will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.

Providence College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and encourages the applications of women and persons of color.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Providence College

Online App. Form:
https://careers.providence.edu


----------

